# Thou Shalt Not Covet Thy Nephews Kittens



## Diabeticliberty (May 28, 2016)

The problem with this statement is that I do covet Boris and Doris the rescue kittens taken in by my nephew and his girlfriend yesterday. Boris is the lighter coloured tabby striped monkey and Doris is the darker ewok looking little darling. They are absolutely fantastic kittens. I am jealous to death. They are barely big enough to get their heads in the food bowl but they never seem to stop eating.


----------



## Lindarose (May 28, 2016)

Arnt they gorgeous 
Our little moggie has to have her fur shaved at the vet  as she got so matted and just doesn't want us grooming her!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 28, 2016)

They are gorgeous. Makes me want to get another one.


----------



## Ljc (May 28, 2016)

I want them !!!
They are soooo cute


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 28, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> They are gorgeous. Makes me want to get another one.




Go on you know you want another one


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 28, 2016)

Ljc said:


> I want them !!!
> They are soooo cute[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Apparently at the cat rescue centre there were loads and loads and loads of em. I was half tempted to drive over there this morning but my other two would probably beat them up or eat them or worse still beat me up. Mine have paws like proverbial digger buckets and I would not like to meet either of them in a dark alley


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2016)

They are fantastic - baby animals always are.  Sadly the adults aren't always quite so cute!

I was much relieved to read your following posts though - I wondered to begin with what sort of oddball your nevvy is, to have become impregnated with them in the first place!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2017)

Does this mean we can get married now?
  wirralass
Does this mean we can get married now?


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 3, 2017)




----------

